# (Custom) Betta Fish Shirts (and more!) =D



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

So I give LittleNibbles93 all the credit for the idea of doing art commisions. But I thought of making shirts.

If you'd like a neat t-shirt or hoodie (or whatever you want, really) with a betta fish design on it, that'd be me you'd want to talk to.

Here is the basic design. The background color is just the color of the shirt:










This design can be drawn by hand on any Hanes product you choose, or you can send me the clothing of your choice via mail.
If you want this design with no flaws (as seen here), let me know, and I can link you to my Zazzle.com store with that design. Prices for the printed item will be listed there.

*FOR CUSTOM FISH (exclusive to BettaFish.com) :*

If you want to have your little guy (or gal) as your shirt design, send me a photo of him so I can put his color and scale design in.
My halfmoon Jade is my example:










If your betta has *transparent fins*, here's an example of the effect I can do for that:










Again, the yellow background represents the color of the shirt.

The custom betta fish, since they're more specificly colored, are available only as any Zazzle product you choose from the site. (Will be linked at the end.) However, if your betta has only a few colors and little to no detail (aka., he's solid colored), I may be able to handdraw him on for you. I only have 7 colors: ROYGBV and brown.

If you want the betta fish to look more like a halfmoon, plakat (or female), veiltail, etc., let me know. I need to create lineart for those types of bettas, and I can put your betta's design on it.

I will send you a preview picture of your betta's art on a shirt to see if any additional tweaking is needed, before I finalize the payment costs.

*COST:*
Base price for the art is $5, as item and shipping costs will vary. If you want specific details on the shirt your interested in, leave a comment here or PM me.

Payments will be sent via Paypal; please PM me your paypal address.

*Commission LittleNibbles93 for your betta already?:*
If you want the design you already bought from LittleNibbles93 on a shirt or other product, let me know. These are not available as handdrawn products, for hopefully obvious reasons.
I will have to edit her art a bit so it won't be just a square picture on a shirt... I'll make it seem more like it was designed for the shirt. Again, a preview will be sent to you before payment is arranged.

If you commissioned her, but haven't paid her yet, and you just want the shirt, it will cost $5 more than my commissions (given that hers costs $10 and I want her to get her full profit). She will be the paid artist, but the shirts will be bought through me.









_Base color for custom Betta Fish art.
_

*The reason:
*Reason I'm needing to do commisions is I need to save a lot of money for my Mom. 
My great-grandmother in Thailand is getting very old... I think she's eighty-something now. 82? 83? I don't remember. |D
But I do remember that plane tickets to the other side of the world cost a lot.

As much as I'd love to be the one going to Thailand, Maeyai (meaning "Big Mom" [my great-grama] in Thai) has not seen my Mom since Mom was 14. I thought it'd be neat of a present to her if I paid for her plane ticket. Sort of a birthday present for her 40th birthday.

Also, being that it's Thailand I'm saving for, I thought it'd make sense to commission bettas.

*LINKS:
*Zazzle (for your choice of products): http://www.zazzle.com/
My Zazzle store: http://www.zazzle.com/DJBlakbird*/


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ooooh, I didn't know thats what the bettas you draw look like, I like it! 8D
I might end up commissioning you myself, lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

It's a version... I have a lot of styles, but I thought the tribal kind of look would be neat for them


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... Are you thinking of commissioning for the art or the shirt, LittleNibbles93? 
Or whatever Zazzle.com has... like keychains, shoes, etc. (The shoes are expensive, fyi, unless I do them myself... maybe. >>)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Awwww... well crap. |D I guess this idea is scrapped then.
'Cept for you, Meggy. I'll still do one for you if you want a drawing.


----------

